# Boat access



## ajthompson_9 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never been on Nelson, but I was thinking of putting my boat in there to gettin her ready for the spring. Does anyone know if I could get my boat in this weekend and the condition of the boat ramps? Thanks


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Waters way up, the ramps a looking good.


----------

